# Car rental, Malaga



## neddie (Jun 11, 2012)

......Pardon me bringing up this subject again.....i feel sure i have seen postings regarding car rentals.....i may be doing something wrong but when i do a search be it "show threads" or "show posts" i am getting everything but car rentals.

Does anyone have comments on either 'Malagacar' or 'carMalaga' rental companies?

Do drivers from the US require an international license? 

What is the standard regarding 'full tank' or 'half tank' at pick up or drop off?

Will any companies deliver/collect a car to/from a hotel?

and as an aside, is there more than one railway station in Malaga and if so which one does the AVE come into.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2013)

I have no experience with either Malagacar or carMalaga, but on every occasion that I've rented a car with various companies, my California driver's license was all that was required. I do have an international license, but no one has ever asked for it in the 12 years I've been traveling in Europe.

I always return rentals with a full tank of fuel. That comes from stories of others paying exorbitant fees when returning vehicles with less than full tanks.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm using a "malagacar" at the moment. I have it for 15 days and it cost me 127€, with half a tank of petrol (which it must have on your return I believe). Its a Seat Ibiza. I always use Malagacar and highly recommend them. They pick you up from the airport in a minivan and take you to their depot where you do the paperwork and off you go. On return, you drive to their depot and they drive you back to the airport terminal

I love em!!!

Jo xxxx


----------

